# Talk about big tank!



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I can only dream ....









Alot of pics. This dude knows how to build a tank









http://discusklubben.se/Artiklar/Ronny/akvariebygge.htm


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

that is awsome but if i were to put p's in there i do not hink that i would be standing inside the tank like that still awsome i wish that i had the money space or time to do that i would have a monster shoal or a huge rhom


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats nutts..haha cool share...thanks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Who that is pretty cool! Wonder how many gallons it ended up being.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow designated or what!


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

WOW ! what a setup !


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Whoa, that would look great in my living room









Not a piranha-tank though,so:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics_*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How'd this one get booked so fast but nobody has yet to notice that illninio's ray tank will contain zero piranhas?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

This is the best homemade tank i`ve ever seen.
Only he lacks cool fish.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

thats a cool setup


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Tank looks nice, but with the water level that high he is going to lose some fish to jumping, and he built it in a dungeon


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

the tank is bad i wish i could understand the language to read it.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

thats f*cking awesome and how he breaks up the shape of the tank with the plants coming ou and around its like a part of a tropical rainforest/pond. and he has branches on top for the lori to chill good sh*t


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

That is sweet. The one draw back i could forsee is I'll bet he is going to have major humidity/moisture problems. Somebody called it a dungeon but whatever it is it looks to be very small and not well ventilated. The tank is top notch though, it looked like he put a lot of work into it.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

OMFG!





















, that's the awesomest tank I've ever seen in a house, very creative...I want one!







.

What language is that? I tried both a german and a dutch translator but none of them worked.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats very nice. Wish I had the time and money to make something like that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam thats the hottest tnak i ever saw
and even has a bird above it


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a sweet tank.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

can anyone trans late some of that sh*t man, thats a gnarly project man its cool as hell

and i agree with the humidity control problems that could arise

who ever trans lates are those the final fish that are gonna be in there or what are his plans


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

What language is that? I tried both a german and a dutch translator but none of them worked.
[snapback]789234[/snapback]​[/quote]

That dude is from Norway.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

janus said:


> This is the best homemade tank i`ve ever seen.
> Only he lacks cool fish.
> [snapback]788619[/snapback]​


Exactly what I was thinking. I would totally stock it with some peacock bass or some dats...but I'm really digging the natural look. He even got a parrot in there...very nice.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice.
i bet that took some designing.
dixon


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Would love to have one for Christmas.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW...awesome setup...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmm it snot a dungeon its an old style basement.. my brothers is the same way. and he could buy a dehumidifier if he had too . anyway he might want it humid if its like the rain forest. except he shoulda done amazon fish then it really woulda been rain forest.

and no im not saying just p's cuz other amazon fish are cool too.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Very nice tank, But the painted plants on the wall kinda kills it IMO


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

man thats some sweet ass sh*t i wish i had that whole setup,,


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome tankbuilder!


----------

